# Call me an idiot, n00b, and feel free to do a facepalm...



## Hadley4000 (Apr 11, 2009)

But what is up with the pictures on the WCA profiles, and who decides who gets them?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 11, 2009)

That definitely deserves a facepalm, here you go. 







Star trek?

anyway... just click on your name. Anyone can upload a picture.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 11, 2009)

Idiot, n00b, *facepalm*. 


Click your name on your WCA page.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow. I facepalmed myself there.


----------



## Dene (Apr 11, 2009)

Post a random pic of someone else, it will be funny.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm really tempted to send in that facepalm picture.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 11, 2009)

or better yet, just post the facepalm.

damn, james beat me to it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 11, 2009)

You guys know Ron has to approve all of the pictures before they are posted right?


----------



## Novriil (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Garmon (Apr 11, 2009)

Lol at facepalm collage.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 11, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> You guys know Ron has to approve all of the pictures before they are posted right?



Bob is able to approve them too.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 11, 2009)

I wish that they didn't have to be approved, I want to have Clint Eastwood as mine.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 11, 2009)

Novriil said:


>


nice. i'll have to use this in the future.


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 11, 2009)

That's incredible. Shame there are lots of repeats


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Apr 16, 2009)

nitrocan said:


>



.......... Did you make that?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 16, 2009)

4ZN_5H4D0W said:


> .......... Did you make that?



Dont make me facepalm you


----------

